
Potential Employer Cancels Return Flight - tapoxi
https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/126565/potential-employer-cancels-return-flight#
======
hirundo
From a response:

> "naming and shaming" is an option ... but ... Stack Exchange is not the
> platform to name and shame on.

This might be a better place for that. Shaming seems to be an appropriate
response if the allegations are correct. While a legal response would likely
cost more than the damages, it could be a service to readers to warn us. The
company allegedly at fault is of course free to reply here as well.

Mr. Kendall, who did it?

------
theandrewbailey
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18921714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18921714)

